# Horse pic contest; most amazing classes!



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

contest time! theres gonna be 5 classes;
1-free spirit
2-jump
3-most beautiful(and i'm not just talkin bout the horse; give me the most heart wrenching pic you've got!)
4-best barrel racing
5-best picture capturing the horse/rider/owner bond

contest ends may 8. the picture must be of YOU and YOUR HORSE! i will allow a leassed horse if you get the owners permission and state that the horse is not yours. NO LESSON HORSES. good luck everybody!!!!!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Best Free Spirit: Sky and Rebel










Not sure if the best jump picture is for horse and rider or for just horse...so I've entered one of each.

Best Jump with rider: Annie and I










Best Jump without rider: Tia










Most Beautiful: Tia has the kindest eyes.










Best Bond between horse & rider: Rebel


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

1-jump: Me and Annie  Thanks to me, she went from being insane to being the PERFECT kids horse. 

2-most beautiful: My gorgeous boy, Freebie, has such a kind expression. He was beaten and raced, but, despite his horrid past, he tries his hardest to be calm and please me.  I've never had a horse with such a big heart.

3-best barrel racing: Me and my other gorgeous man, Buzz.  We've been through a lot, and have been getting faster and faster! The last time we raced, we were only a second off of Brittany Pozzi!! (2-time World Champion)

4-best picture capturing the horse/rider/owner bond: Me and Annie again.  I fell asleep on her out in the pasture. She just stood there and ate.... on the Fourth of July! (with fireworks going off... :wink: )


----------



## flicka filly (Aug 23, 2011)

Free spirit.. (please excuse song lyrics)








Horse and rider bond..


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Most beautiful- Relana <3









Best picture capturing horse and rider bond-


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*1-free spirit *(ie ..... he runs away from scary box!!! Free spirit indeed, haha.)














*4-best barrel racing*



*







*


*5-best picture capturing the horse/rider/owner bond*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*1-Free spirit: 
Touche was suppose to be giving a presentation of what a rescue horse can become and instead he decided to jump the 6ft 'no crossing' lines and he had a little fun on his own lol*
*









3-Most beautiful: 
Angelina and Kodi: rescued PMU mare and a rescued PMU foal, Kodi is 3 in this photo









5-best picture capturing the horse/rider/owner bond
Me and Deuce, rescued PMU foal, now 6









*​


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

looks great everyone KEEP POSTING!!!!! and btw horses4healing all yo pics r gone:/


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hope I'm not too late to repost my entries. I rearanged my Photobucket albums, so it deleted all my pictures from here. SO here we go!

Best Free Spirit: Sky & Rebel










Best Jump 1: Annie and I










Best Jump 2: Tia










Most Beautiful: Tia's eye










Best Bond: Rebel as a foal.










Hope these one's stay!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

RESULTS: 1 Free spirit goes 2 FLICKAFILLY!!!!!!!!
2 Best jump: HORSES4HEALING!!!!!!! (2nd pic)
3 most beautiful: OMGPINK!!!!!!!!!!
4 barrel racing: BARRELBUNNY!!!!!!!
5 best bond: HORSES4HEALING!!!!! 
great job everyone!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

skyhorse1999 said:


> RESULTS: 1 Free spirit goes 2 FLICKAFILLY!!!!!!!!
> 2 Best jump: HORSES4HEALING!!!!!!! (2nd pic)
> 3 most beautiful: OMGPINK!!!!!!!!!!
> 4 barrel racing: BARRELBUNNY!!!!!!!
> ...


YAY! I tend to be a little picture happy when it comes to horses, so I always have _something _to enter. lol.


----------

